# [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(4-3)/(1-7)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 11, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Conley / Mayo / Gay / Randolph / Gasol*


_*Preview*_


> With or without Allen Iverson, the Memphis Grizzlies are not playing very good basketball. Visiting the Houston Rockets might not make things better.
> 
> Still without the former All-Star point guard, the Grizzlies look to avoid a seventh consecutive loss - and their seventh straight on the road against the Rockets - on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We must not lose this game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Usually we always lose to Memphis but for once we are actually blowing them out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good win


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great blowout. 
Lowry/Landry/Scola play great.:champagne:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Crazy to look at that starting lineup and see how much more talented they are compared to us.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Crazy to look at that starting lineup and see how much more talented they are compared to us.


How many Rockets that played last night were taken before the 24th overall pick? Just Battier?

Meanwhile, the Grizzlies have a half-dozen Top 10 picks, most of those in the Top 5, and they look like a bunch of jokers.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> How many Rockets that played last night were taken before the 24th overall pick? Just Battier?
> 
> Meanwhile, the Grizzlies have a half-dozen Top 10 picks, most of those in the Top 5, and they look like a bunch of jokers.


With the exception of Brooks over Conley(always though he was garbage even in Ohio St), man for man that Grizzlies starting lineup is far superior in talent.

Rockets are damn near built on the foundation of a bunch of 2nd rounders.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 104, Memphis 79*
> 
> Houston just outclassed the Grizzlies in this win, they seemed quicker to every loose ball, smarter in every area, and the team's ball movement had Memphis on its heels for most of the game. Provided that Memphis attempted to move its feet.
> 
> ...


[BDL] Behind The Box Score


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> And if he'd stopped there, this wouldn't be newsworthy. Instead, Landry, who had swatted 43 in two-plus seasons entering Wednesday's game, wagged his finger, a la Mutombo, as well. Not once, but twice as Gay tried him again.
> 
> Landry tried to downplay what he'd done — “I wouldn't say I'm a shot blocker just yet,” he said — but it was too late. The damage had been done, as his teammates were mocking his actions. Even Mutombo, who was in the locker room following the game, had a good laugh.
> 
> “It was kind of weak,” forward Shane Battier said. “There's only one master, and that's Dikembe. Now that Carl fancies himself a shot blocker, he has to get two blocked shots the next game or he has to pay a fine. You can't do that one game and proclaim yourself a master. Two blocked shots next game or a fine will be levied against him … if (he's) going to evoke the wag of Mutombo.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6718150.html


----------

